# can't delete file



## seminary3 (Jun 19, 2007)

recently i found a file on my computer that i didn't download, my computer won't let me open it, and i can't delete it either? can anyone help me?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

have you tried deleting it using command prompt?


----------



## seminary3 (Jun 19, 2007)

yes, i tried right clicking on it and usually there would be a del thing you can click on, but it isn't there, i have also tried highlighting it and hiting the delete key


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What's the file name and folder location?

Are you logged in as Admin?

Can you right-click to see its Properties? If you can, check the Created date and Read-Only status. Click the Security tab to check the file's permissions.

Have you run any security scans yet?


----------



## seminary3 (Jun 19, 2007)

yes, i am logged in as an administrator, when i right click there is no option to view its properties, however, there is a selection that says, open folder, but it is actually a file, not a folder, i don't know where it is located, but i found it when i did a search for pictures, it says it is a jpeg immage, but it won't open, and the file name looks something to the extent of [][][][][][][][][]...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What security software do you have installed? Any realtime protection like WinPatrol or SpyBot's Teatimer?

Can you see it in Windows Explorer? I don't understand how you can see it in a search but not see which folder it's in.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If a file has invalid characters in it, it will sometimes be very difficult to remove.

Have you tried running a CHKDSK /X on the partition? If it's the boot partition, you'll have to say "yes" to the reboot prompt to allow it to run.


----------



## seminary3 (Jun 19, 2007)

what is a CHKDSK /X 
i tried running spybot and AVG free ware


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Go to Start > Run. Type *cmd* [enter]. This opens a command prompt window.
Type *c:* [enter] to get to the root of the drive and then type *chkdsk /x*
Type *exit* [enter] to close the window.



> Chkdsk - Creates and displays a status report for a disk based on the file system. Chkdsk also lists and corrects errors on the disk. Used without parameters, chkdsk displays the status of the disk in the current drive.
> 
> /x : Use with NTFS only. Forces the volume to dismount first, if necessary. All open handles to the drive are invalidated. /x also includes the functionality of /f (meaning it will fix any errors found on the partition).


----------



## seminary3 (Jun 19, 2007)

ok, i tried running those command prompts and then reset my comp but the file is still there
i was able to find the location of the file, it is located through the following gateways, C:\Documents and Settings\USER\Shared


----------



## seminary3 (Jun 19, 2007)

oh, i was finally able to delete it, just fyi, i opened up my shared folder and selected all minus the file i was trying to delete, and sent them to a new location, i then clicked on the up one level and selected the share folder and sent that to the recycle bin, and along with it went the file


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for posting your solution. I was just about to post some links that offered similar advice, and some freeware programs to remove problem files.


*How to Delete an Undeletable, Locked or Busy File in Windows*




> *Boot Deleter* is an application that adds itself to the Windows Explorer (shell) context menu and allows you to mark files and folders to be deleted when Windows next restarts. This allows you to delete items that are locked by running programs.





> *Unlocker* is an explorer extension that allows you with a simple right-click of the mouse on a file or folder to get rid of error message such as error deleting file or folder, cannot delete folder: it is used by another person or program.


----------

